# Gothic 1 Versteckter Ork tempel!



## Ravenshieldfighter (18. Februar 2005)

so hab mir die Collectors Edition gekauft und muss sagen es macht einfach nur Laune und SÜCHTIG!!Meine frau weiss schon gar nicht mehr wie ich aussehe und Nachts will ich mit ihr dauernd Sumpfgras rauchen  !

so nun mein Problem:hab mich durch alles durchgekämpft und gerätselt aber ich finde jetzt den geheimen Orktempel nicht. habe auch keinen mehr der Infos rausrückt!

wäre cool wenn einer helfen kann---> ICH WILL WEITER!!!

THX


----------



## VisualB (18. Februar 2005)

beim orkdorf kannst du mit dem ulumulu reinspazieren, mit telekinese die statue (schlüssel) runterholen, und dann in den tempel
wenn nicht weiterweißt:  www.worldofgothic.de


----------



## Shadowhal (18. Februar 2005)

Ravenshieldfighter am 18.02.2005 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> so hab mir die Collectors Edition gekauft und muss sagen es macht einfach nur Laune und SÜCHTIG!!Meine frau weiss schon gar nicht mehr wie ich aussehe und Nachts will ich mit ihr dauernd Sumpfgras rauchen  !
> 
> so nun mein Problem:hab mich durch alles durchgekämpft und gerätselt aber ich finde jetzt den geheimen Orktempel nicht. habe auch keinen mehr der Infos rausrückt!
> 
> ...



meinst du den ork friedhof im 2. kapitel oder den ork tempel im 5. bzw. 6. kapitel?

ersterer ist in der nähe des sumpflagers zu finden wenn du die brücke über den fluß nimmst. (wenn du auf einen haufen orks triffst bist du richtig)

letzterer ist in der ork stadt. wenn mich mein gedächnis nicht täuscht nimmst du den weg in ork gebiet etwa westlich vom alten lager, da is dann ein kleiner pass und danach biegst du rechts ab. dann über die brücke is die ork stadt und wenn du sie durchsuchst ist in einer höhle der eingang zum tempel. wie du reinkommst lass ich dich erstmal selbst überlegen. hoffe du hast bereits dein ulu - mulu.


----------



## Ravenshieldfighter (18. Februar 2005)

Shadowhal am 18.02.2005 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ravenshieldfighter am 18.02.2005 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo Uru dingsbums hab ich schon.war auch schon in so ner Höhle wo 2 Orkstatuen sind und son Ding in der Mitte und Kisten. aber ich komm net rein nix zu Finden!


----------



## Shadowhal (18. Februar 2005)

ok, das is schomal ned schlecht.
also auf dem platz wo die große säule emporragt muss auch eine art höhleneingang sein, der von einem gitter versperrt is. dort muss du durch. es gibt grundsätzlich 2 wege reinzukommen, wobei einer davon die orks ziemlich vestört...


----------



## Ravenshieldfighter (18. Februar 2005)

Shadowhal am 18.02.2005 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, das is schomal ned schlecht.
> also auf dem platz wo die große säule emporragt muss auch eine art höhleneingang sein, der von einem gitter versperrt is. dort muss du durch. es gibt grundsätzlich 2 wege reinzukommen, wobei einer davon die orks ziemlich vestört...



mhm grosse säule, Gitter?? Ne das gibts da nicht?


----------



## Barschel (18. Februar 2005)

Shadowhal am 18.02.2005 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, das is schomal ned schlecht.
> also auf dem platz wo die große säule emporragt muss auch eine art höhleneingang sein, der von einem gitter versperrt is. dort muss du durch. es gibt grundsätzlich 2 wege reinzukommen, wobei einer davon die orks ziemlich vestört...




Stichwort:



Spoiler



Telekinese


Spruchrolle  



Spoiler



Auf dem Turm, wo die Orksharmanen rumbeten, ist eine Statue. Die brauchst du um den Hebel am Tor zu bewegen.


----------



## mointach (18. Februar 2005)

Shadowhal am 18.02.2005 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, das is schomal ned schlecht.
> also auf dem platz wo die große säule emporragt muss auch eine art höhleneingang sein, der von einem gitter versperrt is. dort muss du durch. es gibt grundsätzlich 2 wege reinzukommen, wobei einer davon die orks ziemlich vestört...



Verstört sie noch nicht einmal - man kann die  Statue mit Telekinese anvisieren (linke Maustaste gedrückt halten) und dann erst mal 200 Meter rückwärts weglaufen bevor man den Spruch aktiviert. Braucht halt ein bisschen mehr Mana bis das Ding vor einem liegt, aber niemand meckert


----------



## Julebuk (18. Februar 2005)

hm grosse säule, Gitter?? Ne das gibts da nicht?  [/quote]

da bist du falsch wo du jetzt stehst! in der nähe von xardas turm ist eine hängebrücke vor der sich auch der shamane rumdrückt der dir das ulu mulu gemacht  da musst du rüber und schon bist du in der orkstadt.
wenn du weiter rein gehst siehst du vier shamanen die eine statue anbeten da bist du richtig


----------



## Ravenshieldfighter (18. Februar 2005)

Julebuk am 18.02.2005 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hm grosse säule, Gitter?? Ne das gibts da nicht?



da bist du falsch wo du jetzt stehst! in der nähe von xardas turm ist eine hängebrücke vor der sich auch der shamane rumdrückt der dir das ulu mulu gemacht  da musst du rüber und schon bist du in der orkstadt.
wenn du weiter rein gehst siehst du vier shamanen die eine statue anbeten da bist du richtig [/quote]


Aha dann muss ich mal gleich neu suchen THX!!


----------

